# columbia bicycle gas lamp



## hotrod62 (Dec 4, 2011)

just bought an old hine-watt mfg columbia acetylene lamp just like the one shown in the bottom picture   i'm not sure  where  they was mounted on the bicycle .where they on the front fork or handle bars   any idea


----------



## ohdeebee (Dec 4, 2011)

Here's mine. Fork mounted but I've seen them wrapped around the head tube as well


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 5, 2011)

And here's mine mounted on a fork.  The double duty clamp is one of the things I like about these little lamps.  They look great mounted on the head too, but it has to be the right type of bike so the headbadge isn't obscured.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 5, 2011)

I think these brackets by bricycle are one of the cleanest ways to mount a light.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-Lamp-accessory-brackets-amp-Sliver-Ray-bases


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 6, 2011)

You bought the lamp from me. I shipped it today!!


----------



## hotrod62 (Dec 7, 2011)

good deal thanks cant wait to get put on................


----------



## pnfkwfl (Dec 17, 2011)

dfa242 said:


> And here's mine mounted on a fork.  The double duty clamp is one of the things I like about these little lamps.  They look great mounted on the head too, but it has to be the right type of bike so the headbadge isn't obscured.
> 
> View attachment 33706




Nice fork attached to that lamp.  Can you tell me anything about it?


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 17, 2011)

pnfkwfl said:


> Nice fork attached to that lamp.  Can you tell me anything about it?




Sure, it's a spring fork on a circa 1908 Iver Johnson truss frame bike.  See the long Iver Johnson thread for more pics and some other interesting reading.


----------



## pnfkwfl (Dec 17, 2011)

Please forgive my dense abilities BUT could you post a link to that thread...  I have searched and found nothing.


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 17, 2011)

pnfkwfl said:


> Please forgive my dense abilities BUT could you post a link to that thread...  I have searched and found nothing.




Sure - here you go.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...g-place-for-dating-IJ-bicycles&highlight=iver


----------

